# How much coulld i get for this?



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

*Hey look at this!!*

my car is totaled and i need to sell it to buy a new one. the only things needed to get the engine running are a new gas tank and few pump. the pictures in the link will explain everything better. the only part of the car that is damamged is the rear 1/4 of the car. The hatch is still in perfect shape though. A junk yard quoted me $200, but i think this is kind of low so im looking for other opinions. Everythink works perfectly except the back end of the car. please look through all of the pictures. http://www.imagestation.com/album/?id=4287625521
thanks

EDIT:i forgot to mention that the estimate just to get the car legal is $3k, let alone make it look good.


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

part that shit out man. 100 for the hatch, 200 for the engine, etc.. make some money out of it. you have every part any one will every look for.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

thats what i want to do, but my parents dont want it sitting arround the house. i want to buy a 240 w/ a blown motor, put the old one in, then part te rest, but i dunno.


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

check the classifieds at www.nissaninfiniticlub.com they usually have lots of 240's for sale. www.importfanatix.com does too, but they are an east coast thing.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

thanks


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

damn!!! what did you do?? back into a lightpole at 30mph??? ouch

dood.. your hatch might be okay, but your whole rear is MESSED up..









this might cost somebody a bit









don't take my numbers seriously..
600-800$??


----------



## billyjuan (Jan 14, 2004)

hey man i have a black 90 240sx coupe SE, Manual with a blown engine for 1ik, or we can work somehting out (i am always open to offers lol). everythign is electric. It has power windows, sunroof etc hit me up at (818)347-8833 ask for juan. Also i have a black 90 240sx hatchback automatic  with no power windows, no sunroof. I rebuild the engine about a month ago for $1900 if u are ineterested lol


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

vsp3c said:


> damn!!! what did you do?? back into a lightpole at 30mph??? ouch
> 
> dood.. your hatch might be okay, but your whole rear is MESSED up..


not exactly, but close enough, i spun into a guard rail @40mph.

i nkow, there is frame damage, along w/ crushed fuel pum, ruptured gas tank, and broken window


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

ouchie


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

billyjuan said:


> hey man i have a black 90 240sx coupe SE, Manual with a blown engine for 1ik, or we can work somehting out (i am always open to offers lol). everythign is electric. It has power windows, sunroof etc hit me up at (818)347-8833 ask for juan. Also i have a black 90 240sx hatchback automatic  with no power windows, no sunroof. I rebuild the engine about a month ago for $1900 if u are ineterested lol


check your pm. i dont have enough to buy you hatchback and put my manual tranny in. one or the other.


----------



## 1sik240 (Feb 24, 2004)

i'll give u 100 for the engine


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

1sik240 said:


> i'll give u 100 for the engine


hold that thought im still deciding what to do.


----------



## 1sik240 (Feb 24, 2004)

alright thnx


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

with no experience, how long do you guys think it will to put the working engine in another 240sx with a non working engine?


----------



## 1sik240 (Feb 24, 2004)

swaping 2 motors could take like a day if you worked hard lol never swaped a motor need a new one


----------



## Smoke (Feb 23, 2004)

I would buy it from you, if you could beat the total price of this, repair and all:cheap 240SX 

How'd it wreck out?Just simply got loose and spun out?


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

but auto...


----------



## Smoke (Feb 23, 2004)

I'm not saying buy that one, I was saying I'd buy your's for the price of that one, if that includes the repairs and all....It would take a while to pay you though.....


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

my repairs would cost over $3k. it not worth repairing


> with no experience, how long do you guys think it will to put the working engine in another 240sx with a non working engine?


----------



## Smoke (Feb 23, 2004)

I was thinking of it as maybe a hobby, cause it's a while til I drive(about 2 years)....Thus why I'm looking at partially damaged ones.(plus they're cheaper)


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

swapping an engine all depends on who is working with you and how much you know. other factors are making sure that you have everything and everything functions properly. you could do it in a couple days if you havent done it before and you work all day. make sure you have everything you need before getting started to save on some headaches. and make sure you take detailed pictures of the engine bay before you pull your engine so you know which hose goes to where and what connects to what.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

so you would like to buy it? we can work something out.


----------



## Smoke (Feb 23, 2004)

the only thing is my money....$520 a year is what I get.....Not including money for my grades, because that's random....


----------



## 1sik240 (Feb 24, 2004)

keep the cluster sell it to me


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

4 grand buy it now.....hope it sucks you and fucks you cause thats a damn rip for a damaged body and damaged interior....doesnt even have a cd player!
and the antenna doesnt work

if your willing to pay 4 grand for a 240, i will sell you mine....


----------



## Smoke (Feb 23, 2004)

do you have any pics of the whole car, and such first?


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

wow....i totally missed the first page of this thread and i just looked at all those pics... thats fucked up 

so how did you actually crash?......btw, i got quoted at 4 grand when i got rear ended and it didnt look half as bad as that....that suckkkkks...i feel bad for you , theres like np point in repairing that....it would probably never be right again...

are you keeping the strut tower bar? if not, what kind, and how much? i may be interested....


----------



## Smoke (Feb 23, 2004)

I thought that was a different car, but in a similar wreck......


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

Kelso said:


> wow....i totally missed the first page of this thread and i just looked at all those pics... thats fucked up
> 
> so how did you actually crash?......btw, i got quoted at 4 grand when i got rear ended and it didnt look half as bad as that....that suckkkkks...i feel bad for you , theres like np point in repairing that....it would probably never be right again...
> 
> are you keeping the strut tower bar? if not, what kind, and how much? i may be interested....


im prolly going to keep it cuz i want another 240. its a pilot motorsports and i piad $45 for it new  

i spun out and hit a guard rail. it was in the rain so i couldnt control it and i hit the end of the guard rail @ around 40mph.

Can anybody give me another possible sale price or how long it would take to put this engine into another 240sx, having no experience what so ever. also, if i part it out, how much do you think i can get?


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

240s in the rain are gay, i feel ya.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

anybody want to buy the whole thing for $400, i dont have the time to part it or swap engines


----------



## billyjuan (Jan 14, 2004)

hey u want 400 for it?? give me a call we can work something out. i might just buy your car and drop the engine to the 240sx lol


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

yea for anybody who doesnt already know, 240s are veryyyyy touchy in the rain....

im feeling quite uncomfortable right now....its pouring at my house, and i gottta go to school....arghhh


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

billyjuan said:


> hey u want 400 for it?? give me a call we can work something out. i might just buy your car and drop the engine to the 240sx lol


okay, you pmed me your number and i really want to see your 180


----------



## madballa (Aug 5, 2003)

Kelso said:


> yea for anybody who doesnt already know, 240s are veryyyyy touchy in the rain....


You think they are touchy in the rain, you should try 2 inches thick of ice. Now that really sucks. You are always trying to no spin out or do unexpected drifts.


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

this is one of the few moments I can truely say...

FWD RULES!

lol


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

blah blah yea of course ice is worse lol...but you should have studded tires of something...and atleast in the ice you expect it....in the rain it catches you unprepared most times...ice isnt something to worry about here in florida, or cali in his case


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

or TX

(most of the time)


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

i have ice to worry about here. it sucks ass when you wake up and have another foot of snow that you didnt have the day before. that's why i havent gotten my S13 up and running yet - i didnt want to drive it in the snow. plus my garage isnt heated so it's damn cold out there. oh well, snow is gone, temperature is up some, and i've been working on it all week here and there. engine is in, just gotta get things connected and get fluids in it. i'll keep ya posted.


----------



## billyjuan (Jan 14, 2004)

so Kapt what u gona do with your car, let me know lol. Cause i need to get sell the 240sx or put in a engine so i can use drive it  :fluffy: .


----------

